# rheem blower 9-du



## giaunhat (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone knows CFM for rheem blower 9-7du? 1/4-1/3 HP. Thanks

David


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

giaunhat said:


> Anyone knows CFM for rheem blower 9-7du? 1/4-1/3 HP. Thanks
> 
> David


 maybe check with rheem technical support


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

giaunhat said:


> Anyone knows CFM for rheem blower 9-7du? 1/4-1/3 HP. Thanks
> 
> David



Sounds like a rookie question. Do you know the CFM required for for one ton of AC is. That will help give you a better answer if you can give me that info.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

giaunhat said:


> Anyone knows CFM for rheem blower 9-7du? 1/4-1/3 HP. Thanks
> 
> David


 May be it's 9 or 7 cfm:laughing:


----------

